# Cat With Attachment Issues



## PRSDonna (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone. I wondered if anyone could shed some light on a problem I am having with my cats.

Around 2 years ago, we gave a home to 2 cats from the local Cat Protection Unit. Gorgeous brother (Tiggs) and sister (Ozzy) cats,. They are 4 years old and we absolutely wouldnt be without them. They had a pretty rough start in life and we were told that both, but especially Tiggs, had attachment issues. In the beginning, when we went to bed, Tiggs would stand on the stairs all night and cry or if he woke up and his sister wasnt around he would absolutely freak out. That has calmed down and he allows us to touch and stroke him. In fact he is quite partial to a cozy now :thumbup: Tiggs has seemed to have really become attached to me especially. I cant describe it any other way than it feels like I am being blackmailed by Tiggs to be with him 24/7.

When I am off work at the weekend or at nights, everything is great. No problems. But it when I want to go do something for myself that there is a problem. For example, last weekend, I fancied a long lie in bed. I got up at my usual time, fed the cats and went back to bed. If I had stayed up, everything would have been fine but as I chose to leave Tiggs with his sister alone down stairs, he was sick in the lounge. Sometimes, he can do the toilet in the middle of the kitchen floor, rather than use his tray (which he is more than capable of using). 

I went to the local corner shop and in less than 10 mins, he had been sick. it was hours after he had been fed. It just seems like it is a punishment for me leaving him.

He has issues about litter also. He hates the feeling of almost everything. Ive tried normal litter, paper form, the wood pellets, everything. He will go in and use the tray but he wont actually scrape the litter to cover up. He'll scrape the outside of the tray, the floor or even the wall. They are house cats. 

Has anyone heard of this behaviour before and are there any ideas to how I can improve my pussy-cat's life.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried a feliway diffuser - they can have a very calming effect.


----------



## PRSDonna (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Spid,

No I havent. I will look in to that thank you. Any suggestions are gratefully received.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

You could also try Zyklene capsules as they are great for anxious nervous cats


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

I haven't heard of attachment issues to this extent, but I did read a couple of years agao that cats who are nervous are more likely to form a bond with one person in the house. My female cat is slightly nervy and only really trusts me. She will follow me around the house 2/3 times in the morning and even now is 10ft away. In the evening she wants to sit on me all night and as soon as I go to bed she's with me. If Tiggs is getting in state and being sick, I think it would be worth speaking to the vet and also ask about Zyklene at the same time. Is there anyone else in the house who can spend a bit of quiet or play time with him, in the hope it might distract him or he might even take to them a bit more?


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Also try some recsue remedy in their water or on their food - you can buy the human one or they now do one for pets... it really works, we've used it for years for various animals...


----------

